# 2015 massey ferguson 5612 overheating



## Kkennedy1194 (Aug 1, 2021)

All at once starting overheating replaced thermostat 
Removed water pump inspected it found nothing wrong. Tractor only has 1000 hours. Radiator is clean runs hot at an idle or moving almost like the coolant isn't circulating. No pressure in the degas bottle. I'm at a loss


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Kkennedy1194, welcome to the forum.

I presume that you have checked the thermostat?? If the thermostat is stuck closed, your tractor will overheat

You may have a head gasket leak, combustion gases getting into the cooling system. You can buy a test kit to check for combustion gases in the coolant at an auto parts store. You can also observe for tiny bubbles in the coolant when it starts to get hot. The alarming feature about a head gasket leak is how quickly it gets hot.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

A degas bottle should never be pressurized. All it does is keep the system full of coolant and free of air. Basically the bottle replaces the air space in the upper tank of the rad and allows a bit more coolant capacity. If the thermostat is working correctly and the water pump is circulating coolant, I lean toward a head gasket as well. pretty easy to tell too. Look for bubbles in your degas bottle when the engine is running. Continuous bubbles mean a head gasket failure.


----------

